# Pflueger Supreme Schematics?



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone have or have a link to schematics for a pflueger supreme 8035 spinning reel??


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Good place to look.
http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Looked there, but they don't have them. Bought a reel for repair and sent email to pflueger for the schematics and then will order the part, just have heard horror stories about their customer service and how long it may take to get the schematics.. Don't need the reel now, just wanted one. So I thought I would fix it and enjoy it. Have gotten several reels that way, and thus far has paid off.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

St. Slippy,

I've got a Supreme 8035 as well as Supremes in another size or two. I'll look through my tackle bags tomorrow and see if I still have one of the product schematics. I try to keep the product inserts but those things seem to disappear when you need them. If I can find the diagrams you need I'll scan it as a pdf and get it to you.

I really like my Supremes, hope you can get that one up and running again.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not sure even if you save the image and enlarge it that you'll be able to read the small text. I can email the picture to you if you'd like.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have your schmetic in a PDF file. PM me your email address and I will send it to you.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks have everything I need guys!! I knew this site would come through!


----------



## wilkeskayakfisher (May 30, 2011)

I need one also, I need to post twice before I can post my email address to I apologized for the repeat.


----------



## wilkeskayakfisher (May 30, 2011)

I can't really read the schematic well enough that LearningtoFly posted.


----------



## wilkeskayakfisher (May 30, 2011)

leeabu if you could email me the schematic in a PDF file it would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance for your help! [email protected]


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have sent the schematic


----------

